# Ping scottsdale tomcat putter



## bozza (Nov 21, 2010)

Just been and treated myslef to a new magic stick as mine was a cheap nasty one i got with my first set of clubs.

Havn't actually played a round with it yet but from just using it at my local range  where i bought it from i have a feeling it's going to improve my putting straight away.

It sits really nicely behinde the ball and looks so nice, it feels really balanced and gives a great feel back off the face. Even on the small practice putting green they have in the pro shop i holed nearly every putt from about 12ft.

Hopefully playing my first round with it tomorrow aslong as this bloody rain stops so i'll be able to add more to the review then.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 22, 2010)

Even on the small practice putting green they have in the pro shop i holed nearly every putt from about 2ft.
		
Click to expand...

You're better than Smiffy already


----------



## Redwood (Nov 22, 2010)

Even on the small practice putting green they have in the pro shop i holed nearly every putt from about 12ft.
		
Click to expand...

Don't we all!!?!


----------



## bozza (Nov 22, 2010)

Played my first round with it today ( well 15 holes as it started to pish it down and i was soaked to the skin) and i really like it, putting is probley the worst part of my game, i can't remember the last time i holed anything from outside about 15ft but today i holed 2 putts of about a good 20ft and hit another put to within 6" from a good 40ft which is unheard of for me. I normally leave lag putts well short or smash them a mile past. 

So all in all i really can't fault it at all and would deffintley recommend checking them out if your after a new putter.


----------



## Split_Fairway (Jan 16, 2011)

i would recomend checking out ping in general when looking at buying a new putter. i got the iwi anser recently and i just cant fault it, great feel off the face and a brilliant roll. also the fact that ping custom fit their clubs for free makes them a serious contender when it comes to building and selling putters


----------

